# My 92 FS INOX



## Axiom2000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Added a KKM Stainless barrel and some rosewood grips.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A handsome thing.......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If a gun could be a work of art in a gallery somewhere, that gun would be on display. Beretta makes guns that not only work, but look like a work of art as well. Nice pistol buddy!:mrgreen:


----------



## jhudock (Sep 8, 2011)

Where did you get the rosewood grips? I would love a pair for my 92fs.


----------



## Axiom2000 (Feb 13, 2012)

I got the grips from Ebay, don’t remember the seller but there are many on there,. I had the medallions and had to relief cut the grips and epoxy them on, there are some good-looking Walnut grips that can be found on the Beretta USA web site. Further just put gun grips in your search engine and there will be lots of returns.


----------



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd plant that gun and watch a Beretta tree come to life. Maybe write a book of poetry under it.


----------

